# Ifor Williams trailer servicing



## Equigem (29 January 2008)

Can anyone tell me what I should be paying approx for servicing my Ifor Williams HB510 trailer ?  

I bought it brand new and it is due for a service so I was wondering what I should be paying?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## dixie (29 January 2008)

About £40 to £50 plus anything that needs replacing such as tyres etc.


----------



## Equigem (29 January 2008)

Mmm in that case do you think that £120 is too much as I have just called a local Ifor Williams dealer for a quote and this is what they charge without parts etc?

Has anyone else had their horse trailer serviced and if so what did you pay?


----------



## katylee (29 January 2008)

i paid £75 for just the service (not ifor)


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (29 January 2008)

Call in at a caravan dealer &amp; see what they will charge you for a service, you'll probably find that it will be cheaper. There isn't much for a mechanic to look at really, bearing, brakes, tow hitch &amp; lights, simple &amp; straight forward...... as for a quote of £120, he's having a laugh!!!!


----------



## hunteress (30 January 2008)

yep I paid £75 thought it was a bit steep that was with an Ifor dealer !! Trailer services every year before the start of hunting season.


----------



## ann-jen (30 January 2008)

I can't remember what i paid for my last one but it was a lot less than £120 and that was at the local Ifor dealer too.


----------



## Chunkie (30 January 2008)

I paid £40 for my 401 to be serviced last September - not an Ifor dealer though.

K


----------



## Equigem (30 January 2008)

Thanks for all your replies !  

Sounds to me like £75 is about the right sort of price to be paying..... Not £120 !!!!


----------



## Rochelle (31 January 2008)

You didn't try Swillington trailers did you? I've just called them for my 510 to have its first service and they quoted me £120!!


----------



## Jomanser (1 February 2008)

Mine is due for a service and my IW dealer quoted me £120, think it must be std rate for dealers. Anyone know of anyone near Amersham who can do it cheaper?????


----------

